# Network card not working - cant connect to network!!



## SnickyJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ok, so, I have an HP laptop -I think the model is tz1000 - that has been working well on the same network for over a year now, and the wireless crapped out on me yesterday. I went to check the network connection, and it said that there are no networks to connect to. I refreshed the modem and the router, but that didnt help. I restarted my computer, but that didnt help either. So, I turned on the other computers on the network, and they all work just fine. 

I ran a diagnostic and it said that my network controller card is not installed, or it's drivers are outdated....so I went into device manager, where it said that the card (or cards? - there were 4 items listed under networking. I know that one is a network card - Im honestly not sure what the others are, but I checked them all) are all working fine, and all the drivers are up to date.

So, now Im really confused. I cant connect to a network because, according to my diagnostics, my network card isnt working, but according to device manager, it's working just fine. How do you fix a problem that doesnt really need to be fixed? Can a network card be replaced in a notebook, or is it integrated with the mobo? 

Please help!! I hate haing to use other peoples computers to go online 

Thanks a bunch, in advance!
-Sara


----------



## SnickyJ (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry, one correction ...
The model # is - HP pavillion Tx 1000


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What version of Windows are you running on this machine?


*For XP, try this.*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



*For Vista, try this:*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

